# Zymol Vintage -UK or USA?



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Thinking about taking the plunge and getting this. :doublesho

Any reason not to wait until the summer and buy it in the USA for £600 less?

Any input from owners much appreciated. :thumb:


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

If you are are going to the USA then you have answered your own question ie £600 cheaper:thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

buff not enuf said:


> If you are are going to the USA then you have answered your own question ie £600 cheaper:thumb:


So no problems sending it back to get refilled etc? :thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

you could get a flight to the USA and back for 600 quid surely :lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

How much does it weigh? Comes in what looks like a hefty box, getting that on a plane and back might incur fees to consider? Bet it would look like an unmentionable if they scanned it too! (Box with a sphere in the centre looks a bit dodgey on a plane to me!).


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

USA for sure.
my uncle has a house in Boston so If I order things they go there then he sends me them when hes over on business or brings them back in his case.

I cant understand how it can be £600 more here, thats a ****ing scandal.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Surely zymol is wise to this? How is it all registered, they probably wanna register it to your home address and will send it insured to that address, and that address only?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

what are the 2 prices?


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Don't know how the refills side is sorted if bought on another continent ? Because if I think you have to be approved by Zymol to be able to purchase it anyway and not just appear at a shop that buys it. So it may not even be possible anyway.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

please mr Zymol, can i spend thounsands on some wax to put on my car please?

no sorry, you dont meet the criteria 

:lol:

surely no one has been turned down, its a complete rip off


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

big ben said:


> please mr Zymol, can i spend thounsands on some wax to put on my car please?
> 
> no sorry, you dont meet the criteria
> 
> ...


Bristol the car maker does that  you would have thought he'd be desperate to sell cars but if he don't like you, he won't sell to you! I would imagine the criterior would be to have bought most of the other products in the range


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

UK

http://www.zymol.co.uk/zymolvintageglaze22oz.aspx

£2184

USA

http://www.zymol.com/zymolvintageglaze22oz.aspx

$2184 = £1460

So £724 difference. I must have got that wrong?

I used XE.com for exchange rate.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

you must have too much money lying around :lol:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

big ben said:


> you must have too much money lying around :lol:


if i had too much i wouldnt be working out these exchange rates to save pennies! :lol:


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Send me £500, I'll hand carve you a case out of glass and put wax inside.

Thankyou please.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I noticed this too as I was looking into Vintage, but have been shocked by the difference too. I should be over in the states in a few weeks time so I will hold back until then I think, it's alot of money to save and you could get an 8oz pot of Destiny or even Atlantique with what you save in comparison to good old UK prices.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

i honetly cant see why you would want to spend more than £200 on a wax. thats my total limit and even then the only thing i would say i get over my £12 megs 16 is the satisfaction of applying my waxes and the boutique name.


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

im sticking with my swissvax concorso b.o.s.. and my souveran.. there just great waxes .:thumb:


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

ross-1888 said:


> i honetly cant see why you would want to spend more than £200 on a wax. thats my total limit and even then the only thing i would say i get over my £12 megs 16 is the satisfaction of applying my waxes and the boutique name.


also with that higher price tag you get the nice fruity smell


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Have you asked any of the UK resellers for a price?

I doubt many people pay RRP!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I have never used Vintage but with the big move planned to Texas next year I may get to use it on my V8 Truck!!!!! Cannot wait.


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

ross-1888 said:


> i honetly cant see why you would want to spend more than £200 on a wax. thats my total limit and even then the only thing i would say i get over my £12 megs 16 is the satisfaction of applying my waxes and the boutique name.


also with that higher price tag you get the nice fruity smell


----------



## eyezack87 (Aug 12, 2008)

At least you guys get some of our stuff over where you guys are. I'm still waiting on retailers here in the states to bring over Bilberry, Snow Foam, Tardis, etc

Of course, I'd be willing to help ship one over if anyone wants to do the same for me on your guys stuff


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

eyezack87 said:


> At least you guys get some of our stuff over where you guys are. I'm still waiting on retailers here in the states to bring over Bilberry, Snow Foam, Tardis, etc
> 
> Of course, I'd be willing to help ship one over if anyone wants to do the same for me on your guys stuff


My wife is from your neck of the woods. If you want a bottle of Bilberry I could get one weighed at the post office and let you know the shipping plus the cost of the Bilberry.

Would do this for no profit if the mods are ok with this????

I don't think they will post Tardis as it is very explosive.


----------



## feslope (Aug 16, 2009)

trhland said:


> also with that higher price tag you get the nice fruity smell


Not with Vintage. Vintage has very little smell and I would not call it fruity. Pleasant though.


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

amiller said:


> Thinking about taking the plunge and getting this. :doublesho
> 
> Any reason not to wait until the summer and buy it in the USA for £600 less?
> 
> Any input from owners much appreciated. :thumb:


You won't get free refills, zymol take all your details and have to approve you before the sale. That was the case when i bought mine, we've all considered buying in the US but Zymol have that angle covered.


----------



## DiamondD (Feb 26, 2010)

you can buy the tub from uk or usa but you will have to ship it back to usa to be filled an you pay shipping there an back fully insured. i have a friend in london an he wanted to buy but was to pricey an to ship it back an forth to refill was crazy so now i just send him jars from my tub lol. if you got any other questions feel free to pm me thanks.

i saw this the other day
http://www.detailingbliss.com/forum/peculiar-items-sale/16536-super-deal-zv.htm


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

A20 LEE said:


> You won't get free refills, zymol take all your details and have to approve you before the sale. That was the case when i bought mine, we've all considered buying in the US but Zymol have that angle covered.


I could easily register it somewhere in the US though. Know plenty people all over the world.  (no I'm not a Mason :lol

Will give Monza a phone later this week. 

Thanks all (and Russ) :thumb:


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

PM me if you want a couple ozs


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

pcc said:


> PM me if you want a couple ozs


Where did you purchase yours from? UK or USA? Did you get a good price? :speechles


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

One thing to bear in mind on that UK price, is that the reseller will have a markup of 30-40% which is in the region of £700-£900 pure profit for them, which makes an expensive was seem even more over priced. Have a look at the big wax test down south from last summer that Dave KG was involved in and see if you think the big money waxes are worth it


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

amiller said:


> Where did you purchase yours from? UK or USA? Did you get a good price? :speechles


Uk, you have to register it. Paid full price for mine but that was a long time ago.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

pcc said:


> Uk, you have to register it. Paid full price for mine but that was a long time ago.


About £800 in the olden days was it not?! :lol:

Cheers mate. Doing a bit more research.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

pcc said:


> PM me if you want a couple ozs


Feel free To send me some!


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Keep in mind Zymol are on this forum, and I wouldnt doubt that they've read this already..

Cost price to a Reseller is 50% on all Z waxes unless things have changes fairly recently. So there is a 50% mark up, so on something with the price of Vintage I'd imagine traders (privately) are willing to discount it. Keeping in mind that they arent publicly allowed to advertise it at a lesser price than what Zymol sets..


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

If you got it from US, obviously being a taxman you will have to declare it on entry and pay taxes on it, what will that increase the price to ? ?


----------



## garysanderson (Feb 1, 2010)

Prism Detailing said:


> If you got it from US, obviously being a taxman you will have to declare it on entry and pay taxes on it, what will that increase the price to ? ?


17.5% VAT and usually 1% import duty AFTER the VAT figure has been applied (assuming you declare it). If you don't declare it and they find it you're likely to be arrested first and foremost and then made to pay that VAT/import duty or they'll confiscate it. Those guys have no sense of humour...

Earlier posters comment about an acrylic box with a cylndrical solid substance in would certainly raise eyebrows (and possibly alert level) if the guy manning the x-ray machine was awake as it was scanned...


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Do zymol offer samples of these to potential buyers, like inviting them down and applying it to a bonnet or something? It's a lot of money for someone to spend having probably not tried it.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

maggi112 said:


> Do zymol offer samples of these to potential buyers, like inviting them down and applying it to a bonnet or something? It's a lot of money for someone to spend having probably not tried it.


I'm sure if you talked seriously to Becky @ Zymol then you could pop down for a swipe on a bonnet or 2 :thumb:.

If only I had the spare money .......


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Lol I'm honestly not interested in vintage... yet. I would love to try some to say I have, but I don't think I could ever justify that cost even to myself


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

No you would not be arrested straight off, and yes we do have a sense of humour



garysanderson said:


> 17.5% VAT and usually 1% import duty AFTER the VAT figure has been applied (assuming you declare it). If you don't declare it and they find it you're likely to be arrested first and foremost and then made to pay that VAT/import duty or they'll confiscate it. Those guys have no sense of humour...
> 
> Earlier posters comment about an acrylic box with a cylndrical solid substance in would certainly raise eyebrows (and possibly alert level) if the guy manning the x-ray machine was awake as it was scanned...


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

It is no problem to get the refills.

You always have to pay the shipping costs for the refill and they are quite expensive as ups charges a lot.

Otherwise it is a great wax, for me its the best compared to royale, crystal rock and divine. 

And yes it is worth the price

I dont know why always people that never used the wax say it is not worth and they compare it to a dodo or a cheap wax like this.

If you dont own or used vintage please do not write what you think as it is useless.

It would be the same if people say a lambo is not worth the money as a dacia also can drive you from a to b


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Prism Detailing said:


> If you got it from US, obviously being a taxman you will have to declare it on entry and pay taxes on it, what will that increase the price to ? ?


Me? Taxman? Never! :lol:

And to think I was going to give you a few ounces as a present. :doublesho 

Thanks guys. Think I'm going to get it from Zymol Direct. Although I have just spotted SV Divine... :argie:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

amiller said:


> Me? Taxman? Never! :lol:
> 
> And to think I was going to give you a few ounces as a present. :doublesho
> 
> Thanks guys. Think I'm going to get it from Zymol Direct. Although I have just spotted SV Divine... :argie:


You can always pass me some 

And is divine the one in the wooden box?


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> You can always pass me some
> 
> And is divine the one in the wooden box?


Destiny.

Divine is the twin potter. A bit like Royale's container.


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

Try Crystal rock instead of divine.

It is cheaper and nearly the same as swissvax said once


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hmm why do people start these threads, you're making me want to try these waxes out now! I haven't even used my glasur yet except for on my pc case


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

amiller said:


> Me? Taxman? Never! :lol:
> 
> And to think I was going to give you a few ounces as a present. :doublesho
> 
> Thanks guys. Think I'm going to get it from Zymol Direct. Although I have just spotted SV Divine... :argie:


Well i dont have Devine (will have soon tho) but ill let you try some CR at the meet on the 28th 

and there i go shot myself in the foot :tumbleweed: lol


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Prism Detailing said:


> Well i dont have Devine (will have soon tho) but ill let you try some CR at the meet on the 28th
> 
> and there i go shot myself in the foot :tumbleweed: lol


You'll let everyone try some CR at the meet? :thumb: :doublesho

Divine sounds good, one pot for me, one pot for you?! :thumb:


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

tim said:


> Keep in mind Zymol are on this forum, and I wouldnt doubt that they've read this already..
> 
> Cost price to a Reseller is 50% on all Z waxes unless things have changes fairly recently. So there is a 50% mark up, so on something with the price of Vintage I'd imagine traders (privately) are willing to discount it. Keeping in mind that they arent publicly allowed to advertise it at a lesser price than what Zymol sets..


If cost price to a reseller is 50% of retail price then that is 100% mark up (or 50% margin). In any case you double your money. Nice.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Tricky Red said:


> If cost price to a reseller is 50% of retail price then that is 100% mark up (or 50% margin). In any case you double your money. Nice.


Lol I didn't wanna say it should someone suggest I'm either a geek or just sad! I went into an exam recently, went blank and all I could think of was the difference between mark up and margin. Wasn't even relevant to assurance


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Forgive me, I meant Margin!

As for being 'Nice'... try and have a look from the Manufacturers perspective when you consider how few of these they are going to sell compared to product say such as Megs Shampoo Plus which is going to sell 1000x more annually than Vintage ever would. So a lot of sales on a smaller margin is always going to better than a handful of sales at 50%..


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

tim said:


> Forgive me, I meant Margin!
> 
> As for being 'Nice'... try and have a look from the Manufacturers perspective when you consider how few of these they are going to sell compared to product say such as Megs Shampoo Plus which is going to sell 1000x more annually than Vintage ever would. So a lot of sales on a smaller margin is always going to better than a handful of sales at 50%..


Different target markets. I agree though, I would rather sell something cheap and disposable that people will keep coming back for. Pretty sure Mr Gillette said something witty about how he conducted business along them lines, but I don't remember and i don't care enough to look it up lol.

I would suggest waxes like vintage are more about setting the brand apart, like ferrari does f1 and makes no money, it sells their road cars, the fact they sell vintage probably sells the reset of the range


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

tim said:


> Forgive me, I meant Margin!
> 
> As for being 'Nice'... try and have a look from the Manufacturers perspective when you consider how few of these they are going to sell compared to product say such as Megs Shampoo Plus which is going to sell 1000x more annually than Vintage ever would. So a lot of sales on a smaller margin is always going to better than a handful of sales at 50%..


I can't say I entirely agree with the last bit there; after all, you need to find one person who will buy Vintage and if your margin statement is correct, you will make £1092 profit. How many bottles of Megs shampoo do you need to sell to make that amount in comparison? I know which I would rather do.


----------



## eyezack87 (Aug 12, 2008)

Mirror Finish said:


> My wife is from your neck of the woods. If you want a bottle of Bilberry I could get one weighed at the post office and let you know the shipping plus the cost of the Bilberry.
> 
> Would do this for no profit if the mods are ok with this????
> 
> I don't think they will post Tardis as it is very explosive.


Ooo, please do. It looks like a very promising wheel cleaner. It would be nice to save my P21S gel for the real jobs


----------

